# Taiwan Navy patrol boat mistakenly fires SSM, destroying fishing boat- July 2016



## CougarKing (1 Jul 2016)

A tragic mistake that ensured someone's career in the ROCN/Taiwanese Navy just ended:

Defense News



> *Taiwan Anti-Ship Missile Destroys Fishing Boat*
> Wendell Minnick, Defense News 11:06 a.m. EDT July 1, 2016
> 
> TAIPEI, Taiwan — Taiwan’s Navy mistakenly fired a supersonic Hsiung Feng III (Brave Wind) anti-ship missile, with a live warhead, striking a Taiwanese fishing boat and killing the captain.
> ...


----------

